# The Squirting Wife



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

So we see it in porn and we hear about it when your mates brag.. but I'm asking does your wife squirt when having an orgasm...and do you feel it's a turn on?
Also is putting a towel under your arse just a mood killer? or just practical.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's a huge turn on. And having to "prepare for sex" is a bit of a pain, but not too bad. Often I just throw the waterproof blanket on the bed when my SO is on her way over just in case. Better safe than sorry! Or better safe than sleeping in a wet spot! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

PBear said:


> It's a huge turn on. And having to "prepare for sex" is a bit of a pain, but not too bad. Often I just throw the waterproof blanket on the bed when my SO is on her way over just in case. Better safe than sorry! Or better safe than sleeping in a wet spot!
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HA HA HA TOTALLY agree!:smthumbup:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Btw... I feel that I'm lucky because my SO is a "voluntary squirter". As in, we usually have to make a specific effort to get her to squirt. Her BFF, on the other hand, is an involuntary squirter. Every orgasm is accompanied by waterworks, and they're extreme. Plus she has a hair trigger (so to speak)... I'm glad I'm not with her! Too much of a hassle, and having to pay extra for housekeeping in hotels would suck!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Vaya Con Dios said:


> So we see it in porn and we hear about it when your mates brag.. but I'm asking does your wife squirt when having an orgasm...and do you feel it's a turn on?
> Also is putting a towel under your arse just a mood killer? or just practical.


Its a huge turn on and once the wife and I have seemed to master it lately. She is having mind blowing orgasms. And I could seriously go without PIV after she has one, but then she wants the PIV so badly because she's already had the clit orgasm and then she easily gets the PIV orgasm. She just loves that.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

PBear said:


> Btw... I feel that I'm lucky because my SO is a "voluntary squirter". As in, we usually have to make a specific effort to get her to squirt. Her BFF, on the other hand, is an involuntary squirter. Every orgasm is accompanied by waterworks, and they're extreme. Plus she has a hair trigger (so to speak)... I'm glad I'm not with her! Too much of a hassle, and having to pay extra for housekeeping in hotels would suck!
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just curious, how do you know all this about your wife's friend? :scratchhead:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

CouldItBeSo said:


> Just curious, how do you know all this about your wife's friend? :scratchhead:


Ever heard of the word gossip?


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

morituri said:


> Ever heard of the word gossip?


No, not gossip like this: _"is an involuntary squirter. Every orgasm is accompanied by waterworks, and they're extreme. Plus she has a hair trigger (so to speak)"_.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

PBear and his girlfriend/SO have an open relationship of sorts. PBear can speak for himself of course, but he's said they've had threesomes in the past and visited sex clubs, so perhaps they're more open to such discussions than most people on TAM. It works for their relationship so who are we to judge?


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> PBear and his girlfriend/SO have an open relationship of sorts. PBear can speak for himself of course, but he's said they've had threesomes in the past and visited sex clubs, so perhaps they're more open to such discussions than most people on TAM. It works for their relationship so who are we to judge?


I'm not judging as I said I'm just curious. A fair assumption would be that the BFF has squirted while he has been present then.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

First off, she's my SO, not wife. Just correcting. . And as Coffee Amore says, we have a swinging type relationship. Our first foursome was with her BFF and her BFF's friend. So yes, I am intimately aware of her squirting abilities. And I had heard stories from my SO even before that. They shared a lot of details of their sex lives. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

PBear said:


> First off, she's my SO, not wife. Just correcting. . And as Coffee Amore says, we have a swinging type relationship. Our first foursome was with her BFF and her BFF's friend. So yes, I am intimately aware of her squirting abilities. And I had heard stories from my SO even before that. They shared a lot of details of their sex lives.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, that sure is a *hat-trick*, as Canadians would say.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish she was. And no towels needed if it did happen; I'll gladly sleep in the wet spot.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Keep in mind we're not talking about a "normal" wet spot. One day, I was curious about how much she squirted in a playtime. So I weighed the sex towel. It was 8 ounces heavier than a dry one (I've got 4 identical towels). That's a lot of fluid. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

My ex was a squirter, but only during oral. I thought it was hot. Having to get a towel was a small price to pay.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

COguy said:


> My ex was a squirter, but only during oral. I thought it was hot. Having to get a towel was a small price to pay.


I tried that once LOVED IT although it made my wife uncomfortable 'after' .....These days it's strictly her on top and very wet balls......
:smthumbup:


----------



## rumple9 (Jan 13, 2012)

New girlfriend is a multiple squirter - I was shocked at first (I'm 43) ! Thought it was an urban myth. Sexy when it happens but it ruins sex for me as I can never orgasm as she's too wet.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I know my wife has the potential...just need to get her a bit more comfortable with it then....bam...


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Re: The Squirting Wife*



PBear said:


> Keep in mind we're not talking about a "normal" wet spot. One day, I was curious about how much she squirted in a playtime. So I weighed the sex towel. It was 8 ounces heavier than a dry one (I've got 4 identical towels). That's a lot of fluid.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You do realize that 8oz is only a cup. Try something like a quart and then get back to me.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well when you have to plan ahead for sex by buying items in the adult incontinence aisle or have twenty towels and a sham wow or fifteen plus a wet dry vac at your disposal, squirting really isn't that fun.
I try to tell my husband to stop being so hot but he never listens. And then when he goes down it's like a typhoon. Or a tzunami. It a geyser: whichever metaphor.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

rumple9 said:


> New girlfriend is a multiple squirter - I was shocked at first (I'm 43) ! Thought it was an urban myth. Sexy when it happens but it ruins sex for me as I can never orgasm as she's too wet.


Actually I don't think too wet is a problem for me....gets me off TBH...Just love it!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Lumen said:


> You do realize that 8oz is only a cup. Try something like a quart and then get back to me.


Seriously!! :rofl:


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Re: The Squirting Wife*



Vaya Con Dios said:


> Seriously!! :rofl:


Maybe not all the time, but it's at least a pint every time. And I'm usually too busy to do any laughing, but there may be some rolling around. ;-)


----------



## Karenwalker (Nov 13, 2013)

Lumen said:


> Maybe not all the time, but it's at least a pint every time. And I'm usually too busy to do any laughing, but there may be some rolling around. ;-)


A pint? I don't even know what a pint is. Is that English or metric?


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

A pint is a beer mug.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Yuck.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

We just discovered squirting. Combination of g spot and clitoral stimulation. Like a fountain, I love it minus twinge of jealousy...my PIV cannot even come close. But to see it and feel it.....very rewarding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Lyris said:


> Yuck.


TBH... I would have thought that some years ago, but not any more, I think it's a combination of knowing my wife is enjoying sex AND reaching orgasm, AND it does wonders for my self esteem...but buggers the mattress up if your not careful....


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Incidentally, it's NOT quantity with me..purely sensation :smthumbup:


----------

